# Today's Cook



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Today my wife wanted baby backs so I split a rack with her. One half done her way, one half done my way. I did a few ABTs too.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice!!! Man, being wore out is killing me!!! My Eggs and Blackstone are feeling so lonely and neglected these days!!!!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Oh man does that all look great, nice cook Sir!


----------

